# Louisiana



## JaredFacemyer (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm looking to make a road trip to Louisiana this spring and bring the boat and do some fishing. I've never been, just seen pictures and heard the rumors.. Was thinking of staying in Delacroix at the lodge there. Any suggestions of where to stay if not there and if that's a good starting point to fish south lousiana?


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Run a search for "Louisiana" on the forum. There are several excellent threads that thoroughly cover this topic. If you are in Louisiana marsh, there is good fishing nearby. I fished out of Montegut, Larose and Hackberry and they were all great. I never really figured out Venice, but I never put in the time either. I know nothing about Delacroix, but I've heard good things.

Luck,

Nate


----------



## GSTORY (Nov 22, 2010)

We keep a camper at Breton Sound Marina in Hopedale (around the corner from Delacroix), and have fallen in love with fishing that area. Biloxi Marsh is just out of the canal leaving the ramp heading east. Plenty of fish, and some of the best fishing I've ever experienced. If you need any details, send me a message


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

The spring is impossible in Delacroix after the diversions are opened. Too much fresh muddy water. I fished February once when the Canervion was at 3000cfs and will never make that mistake again. I have never been there in March and April because the diversions are still running. In late May, June and July all the busted marsh in the north end of Delacroix and Reggio has clear water and plenty of fish. Hopefully you are there before the tournament guys are there with their 24' tunnel boats buzzing around and terrorizing the fish.


----------

